# Toddler itchy at night



## flatstanley72 (Jan 9, 2007)

My 20-month-old DD has been really itchy and restless at night lately. She will scratch her back, head, and arms to the point that it keeps her from sleeping well and she has red scratches on her skin in the morning. Also, she tosses and turns a lot. Has anyone else experienced this? I am wondering if it could be a food or some other type of allergy? Any ideas about what it might be would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

my dd did this when she got sweaty at night..it took me awhile to figure it out....i thought it may be the laundry detergent but we use a free an clear......


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Definitely re-examine your detergent and any other laundry products you use, including dryer sheets.

I second the suggestion for making sure the room is cool.


----------

